# Estimate on comm. property



## PLMaint. (Oct 21, 2005)

Can anyone give me a rough est. on a 10,000 sq. ft. lot. easy push, but the walk ways have to be done ( not much walkway 15min. with snow blower) + salt (with truck spreader). price on per push or season. thanks


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

$300 in n.j.


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

$300 per push in n.j.


----------

